# Eschborn & Seligenstadt - zweiter Versuch



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

Gestern ist mir völlig zufällig eine Adresse aufgefallen, die mich verblüfft hat. Es geht um die Adresse der durchaus nicht unbekannten Firma "Internet Solutions", einzusehen unter
http://www.insol.de/kontakt/impressum.php
s.a.  offenbar veraltete whois
(Aschaffenburger Straße 94 E, Seligenstadt)
Da es ungeheuer schwierig ist, den Grund meiner Verblüffung hier in einer akzeptablen Form zu erklären, möge man google bemühen - und zwar mit folgenden Suchkombinationen:
"Aschaffenburger Str. 94" Seligenstadt
"Aschaffenburger Straße 94" Seligenstadt
"Aschaffenburger Str. 94E" Seligenstadt
"Aschaffenburger Straße 94 E" Seligenstadt

Vielleicht wird meine Verblüffung dann verständlicher. Wer noch Fragen hat, bitte PN. Ich werde selbst in Seligenstadt nachfragen (lassen).
Mit liebem Gruß
aka-aka


----------

